# Moving to Cyprus -> Car Options



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi

I'm moving to Cyprus in 6 weeks and have a porche boxster (2004 2.7) and would like the same car in Cyprus. 

Now, I can get about 9500 euros in the UK for my car, and it looks like a similar spec in Cyprus is 13000 euros, which is a difference of....:confused2:......3500 euros 

So I'm looking at 3 options:

1. Driving my current car over there (I assume via greece ferry).
2. Shipping it via freight from UK to limassol
3. Selling in UK/Buying in Cyprus

I already know the cost of 3 and it's obviously the less hassle option. So what do people think of option 1 or 2? Specifically:

Is it actually possible to do option 1? Would that be cheaper than freighting it over? I understood that there were costs sorting the import out and wondered if the same costs applied to actually driving it over?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

mta said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm moving to Cyprus in 6 weeks and have a porche boxster (2004 2.7) and would like the same car in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Nr 1 is fully possible. I don't know the exact price now but around 500 with car and driver. Trip takes 42 hours.
Cost in Cyprus depends of 2 things. If you have owned the car more then six months then you don't have to pay excise duty. Only registration. And of course clearing in harbor which is about 250 euro. Then you have to pay registration. Some new fees has been decided that have made it very expensive but it seems that this change has been postponed and in that case registration is 150 euro and MOT 34 euro

Number 2 carry the same registration costs, only shipping differ

Hope this helps. I can tell you the excise duty if you tell me the emission and km stand on your car.

Anders


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, this is what I am trying to work out for when we make the move around April time. I have been trying to work out a route to drive so will be watching this thread with great interest... Thank you for asking this :-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Hi, this is what I am trying to work out for when we make the move around April time. I have been trying to work out a route to drive so will be watching this thread with great interest... Thank you for asking this :-D


The Greece- Limassol line is Salamis and goes from Lavrio/Athens to Limassol. This is the only possibility if you don't want to spend many day's using Grimaldi going from Southampton. We took it from Italy and it took 10 days. I think it is 18 from Southampton. Ferries from Turkey to the north is no legal way to enter the republic.

Anders


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Nr 1 is fully possible. I don't know the exact price now but around 500 with car and driver. Trip takes 42 hours.
> Cost in Cyprus depends of 2 things. If you have owned the car more then six months then you don't have to pay excise duty. Only registration. And of course clearing in harbor which is about 250 euro. Then you have to pay registration. Some new fees has been decided that have made it very expensive but it seems that this change has been postponed and in that case registration is 150 euro and MOT 34 euro
> 
> Number 2 carry the same registration costs, only shipping differ
> ...


Thanks. The CO2 is 259 and the mileage is 107,826 (km)

According to the "ferry update" sticky at the top of this forum it's 1000 euros for the greece ferry + about 400 euros in fuel. 

Just did a search on shipping UK to cyprus, works out to be about the same as above.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

mta said:


> Thanks. The CO2 is 259 and the mileage is 107,826 (km)
> 
> According to the "ferry update" sticky at the top of this forum it's 1000 euros for the greece ferry + about 400 euros in fuel.
> 
> Just did a search on shipping UK to cyprus, works out to be about the same as above.


I am sure it is better to buy in Cyprus if you can find one.

Excise duty will be around 6500 €

Anders


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> I am sure it is better to buy in Cyprus if you can find one.
> 
> Excise duty will be around 6500 &#128;
> 
> Anders


Hi again Anders, is it correct though that if you are retiring to Cyprus that there is no excise duty to pay? Reason for asking is because though I shall be seeking some part time work my partner is taking early retirement.

Eleri & Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Hi again Anders, is it correct though that if you are retiring to Cyprus that there is no excise duty to pay? Reason for asking is because though I shall be seeking some part time work my partner is taking early retirement.
> 
> Eleri & Mike


That is partly true. The law now is for everyone from EU that will be resident in Cyprus.

If you have owned and insured your car for min 6 months then you can import it as personal property. No excise duty. It is valid for one car and must be done within 12 months after you got your yellow slip. There is also other rules, like no one else can drive it, you cant sell it within a certain time without permission and some others

Anders


----------



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Aww thats great news Anders that means we can both bring our cars, I had visions of car shopping in Cyprus for myself, though my partner would have taken that over for me being a mechanic.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As good a car as the Boxster is I would think very carefully if it is the right car for here. Many of the best places to visit are found off of tarmacced roads. These can be paths, rock etc and although a 4x4 is not essential (in my opinion) decent ground clearance is.

While this does not matter to many people I always like to mention it to people moving here as you may be excluding access to some of the loveliest parts of the Paphos Forest, picnic sites, the Akamas and the fun of just driving off road to see where it takes you.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Aww thats great news Anders that means we can both bring our cars, I had visions of car shopping in Cyprus for myself, though my partner would have taken that over for me being a mechanic.


If you are in the logbook and on the insurance for one and your wife for the other you can bring two yes

Anders


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> I am sure it is better to buy in Cyprus if you can find one.
> 
> Excise duty will be around 6500 €
> 
> Anders


I've had the car longer than 6 months though, so I don't pay excise duty, right...?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

mta said:


> I've had the car longer than 6 months though, so I don't pay excise duty, right...?


Zou can take it in without the Duty. I would recommend that you let someone help you that do this often.

Gwenny's Red Tape service help many
Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

Anders


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

I found out that - even if I had the car more than 6 months - if I sell the car in cyprus within the next 10 years I still have to pay duty on it. 

So can't be bothered. Will sell it in the UK and chance my arm with the sheds on wheels that seem to selling for the same price over there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2014)

mta said:


> I found out that - even if I had the car more than 6 months - if I sell the car in cyprus within the next 10 years I still have to pay duty on it.
> 
> So can't be bothered. Will sell it in the UK and chance my arm with the sheds on wheels that seem to selling for the same price over there.


That is normal, it came in as your personal property and if you sell it duty should be paid. If you don't pay it, buyer must. 

It's the same reasoning when the troops sell their cars that they take in duty free, duty must be paid if not sold to another listed person.

We paid 60 € in duty on our Passat Combi and very little paperwork so that was better. 

Anders


----------

